# Sram Force, Campy Athena or Shimano Ultegra?



## nicko9676 (Dec 1, 2011)

Need to know what you would recommend as my build for my next bike? Personal experiences and interesting features and specs are more than welcome. :thumbsup:

Basically It will be used as a training/racing bike if that helps.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

they all work great. try them out at some bike shops and see which one blows your skirt up...that's really the only way to decide. you have to try them yourself, don't listen to all of the over-opinionated folks on here. anyone that is convinced there is only one way to go doesn't have have a clue. all 3 of those groups will work great when properly set up. you just have to make your own decision.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

nicko9676 said:


> Need to know what you would recommend as my build for my next bike? Personal experiences and interesting features and specs are more than welcome. :thumbsup:
> 
> Basically It will be used as a training/racing bike if that helps.


as if this hasn't been done to death like a million times...you won't be faster with what ever u chose, flip a coin or two and be done with it!

they all work wone4rlously well, and in fact eithe rone will probably be better than u deserve.

good night.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

SRAM and Shimano are easier when it comes to neutral support in races. C11 is not common.

I love the Campagnolo ergonomics, but with Athena hoods you don't get that great multiple upshift functionality available on Chorus, Record and SR. The thumb shifter isn't an easy reach from the drops of all bars.
Ultegra just works as it is. I don't like that brifter, though. BTTW I tend to shift when braking and vice versa.
Force is fine, but Red hoods would be an upgrade.

My choice would be Athena, but with Chorus hoods.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

kbwh said:


> The thumb shifter isn't an easy reach from the drops of all bars.


On the other hand you can press it with your small finger when on the top of the bar which is sometimes useful.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Indeed it is.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

nicko9676 said:


> Need to know what you would recommend as my build for my next bike? Personal experiences and interesting features and specs are more than welcome. :thumbsup:
> 
> Basically It will be used as a training/racing bike if that helps.


Will this bike be the only road bike you have ? Do you intend to swap wheelsets ?

This is the major downside of going from campy to sram/shimano or the other. If you already have say 2 or 3 wheelset and intend to maintain compatibility with your new bike, your choice is more limited. If you only use one wheelset, choose what you want.

In term of performances, they are all great groups. Force is the lightest, Athena less than 100gr heavier. However Ultegra is almost 400gr heavier than Force. It may do a difference to you if you are climbing a lot.

But your choice should be done on ergonomics rather than weight. I love the comfort of the current Campagnolo ergopower levers but sadly the Athena levers are powershift (only one cog down at a time, 3up). As kbwh said, it would be interesting to switch to chorus ultrashift levers. I haven't tried double tap and I'm not a fan of shimano levers as I don't like the use of the brake lever for shifting.

In term of reliability, I've used ultegra in the past and from my experience the group wear faster than anything campagnolo (I still use a late 90's chorus 9sp group when I visit my parents and it is still as good as new after >50kmiles) with the levers developing wear and making the noisy on rough roads while still shifting fine. Heard of Sram shifters failure in this forum, replaced under warranty but I usually keep a group for more than the warranty period. I would say that selling groups that may fail before 10y / 50k use is pure robbery.

All in all, if you consider price/weight ratio, SRAM Force as an advantage. Again if you intend to keep it for a few years I would suggest to ask more sram knowledgeable members for failure rates. In my expericence, Campagnolo is better than shimano in term of reliability but I have only used 8 to 10sp groups so I can't comment on 11sp ones.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Apples, Oranges and Grapefruits...

You have the #2 (or #3, depending) SRAM group, the #4 Campagnolo group and the #2 Shimano group. Would you care to explain your logic?


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Aside from the wheel set compatibility that TOmi brings up, the bottom line is what mechanism do you prefer to actuate your drive train. If you could test ride them, that would be good.


----------

